# lee pearson...arrogant much...



## Jump2It (7 September 2012)

anyone else getting a ...bit sick of this guy.

Yes he has been very successful at paralympics...relatively low level dressage on very expensive horses...he has done well considering his 'handicap' but he just seems to come across very full of himself....why wont horse and hound put me on the front ... why am I not knighted yet blah blah blah

get sophie wells on the cover..real talent and gracious with it..


----------



## ArcticFox (7 September 2012)

Have to say I'm glad someone else thinks so.  Even his comment 'i'm not a medal machine' just got my back up.  

I've heard so many things about him recently he has really got me a bit sick of him.  totally agree re: Sophie Wells, what a talent.


----------



## FabulousFlynn'sMum (7 September 2012)

I cant stand him!!!  Sorry folks to be brutal but watching that documentary last month finished me off completely!  I am actually over the moon he didnt get gold, and yes, I agree, thats a horrible unpatriotic thing to say but sorry, I cant stand the man!!!! xx


----------



## Carefreegirl (7 September 2012)

I watched the programme they did about him and another guy called Ricky (sorry can't remember his surname) and their quest to get picked for the team.

I was left a bit shocked after watching it and wondered if it was just 'bad editing'
There was once part where he sat in his car in the corner of the school teaching. It was truly awful and if I'd been that pupil I would of felt humiliated to see that on tv.

Speaking to other people since it seems that maybe it wasn't bad editing after all.


Ricky was very funny. There was a scene when he pulled up at Hartbury to watch a competition and when the parking official pointed him to a space he said " I'm disabled, I walk with sticks, can I park closer ". The lady ummed and arr'd and he said "I dribble as well". Then he was asked by his boss at work where he had parked and he said "in the spas' space" His manager sent him on diversity training.....


----------



## glamourpuss (7 September 2012)

Why the quotation marks around handicap? Lee Pearson is disabled yet despite this rides beautifully & is very successful at dressage. He has a muscle condition which means he cannot move his lower limbs properly....so again I don't understand the quotation marks around the word handicap...please enlighten me? 
As for low level [snort] you are aware that he won a national elementary title against able bodied riders, aren't you? Hardly low level!
Expensive horses....most probably, i bet Carl Hester's horses aren't exactly dirt cheap either! 
The knighthood thing? He has won gold at every Olympics he has competed in....& after getting an MBE, OBE & CBE I'm guessing he would like to think its next  
I don't get the character assisination that seems to occur towards Lee, I really don't


----------



## Stephani (7 September 2012)

Good on him - whether you like his personality or not, his achievements merit serious recognition. Sir Lee Pearson? Abso bl**dy lutely!


----------



## glamourpuss (7 September 2012)

Phew Stephani I'm glad you posted, was beginning to feel lonely defending him!
I love how when Andrew Nicholson moaned about his dressage at the Olympics everyone just sighed & said 'Oh dear poor Andrew it must've been very frustrating' yet when Lee Pearson raises, IMO, valid points he is arrogant! 
I can't believe anyone thinks that what H&H have done regarding the Paralympic equestrian team on the front cover was right. Lee didnt 'moan that they didn't put HIM on the front cover' he was upset that they didn't put the Paralympic TEAM on the front cover.


----------



## monkeymad (7 September 2012)

I'm afraid I also feel he comes across as arrogant.  I am in awe of all the para-athletes, I have been in tears watching their sheer determination.  However, I felt his comment regarding a knighthood somewhat distasteful - I mean yes he has overcome terrible physical disabilities and I am sure has inspired others to do the same.  But to feel he is 'owed' a knighthood is ridiculous (now if he'd found a cure for cancer I may think differently).


----------



## Stephani (7 September 2012)

I just can't comprehend how he actually manages to do what he does - it doesn't seem possible, and yet there he is.....quite amazing.


----------



## Scarlett (7 September 2012)

Ignoring his disability completely I find him nauseating and a bit of an embarrassment. There's no doubting his success but he doesn't come across as a very nice person....


----------



## fizzer (7 September 2012)

You can be very talented and an amazing rider but arrogance is really off putting.


----------



## Cyclops (7 September 2012)

I know a lot of humilitiy has been shown by other members of our paralympic team but they all have to have a huge amount of determination and spirit to get where they all are - We all show that in different ways and given the problems Lee has had to overcome I feel that a certain amount of arrogance can be forgiven - i know that if I had had to deal with half the problems that our paralympians have had to cope with then I would feel enormously proud and maybe slightly arrogant!!

Shoot me down!


----------



## MillionDollar (7 September 2012)

He is arrogant, but he is also talented. And I'm pretty sure he's been at the Nationals (so competing against able-bodied competitiors) and competed PSG!? Off to look at BD.....


----------



## PrillyD (7 September 2012)

Thank you!!  Yes saw him on a prog a few weeks back and he's a nasty piece of work!!!


----------



## hcm88 (7 September 2012)

Not denying the fact that he's talented... but my gosh doesn't he know it. He's a sporting hero/legend and no doubt deserves a knighthood etc but his attitude isn't as enviable.


----------



## MillionDollar (7 September 2012)

Yep, he's competed PSG, and also Won(!!!) at the Nationals, so against able-bodied competitors,  and I see a 2nd at the Winters too! Pretty impressive IMO.


----------



## stroppymare153 (7 September 2012)

After Beijing Chris Hoy got a knighthood and Becky Adlington and Kelly Holmes got dame-hoods (?) all because they each won 2 golds.  Strikes me as a bit discriminatory that Lee Pearson (and any other double gold medallists at Beijing) didn't get knight/damehoods as well.  

Anyone who gets to the top level has to have a core of steel - whether they choose to call a spade a ****ing shovel and appear arrogant or put themselves over as sweetness & light and potentially get called hypocrits is up to them!


----------



## ScarlettLady (7 September 2012)

ALOT (not all!!) of athletes are arrogant, often it's how they get to where they get, because they have to have self-confidence, self-belief and determination, (particularly para-athletes), its how they get their drive. each athlete and their psychology are different though!!

I have to admit that I find the paralympics inspirational and very humbling!!


----------



## smurf (7 September 2012)

About 5 years ago a friend bought a horse from his partner, she asked me to go with her to collect it as it was a good 6 hour drive, so I said yes. They invited us to  stay with them in their house - very kind.

Throughout the 24 hours we were there Lee was charming, witty and a lovely person. He was interesting to listen to and equally interested to hear about our horses and I came away thinking he was an all round nice guy.

Perhaps he does not come across well when being interviewed on TV but you can't deny he has a huge talent.

Give him a break !


----------



## igglepop (7 September 2012)

I think it is in part bad editing but also i think people seem to miss read his sense of humour, people saying about the program about getting selected he seemed good friend with the other guy and from what i have read else where support each other. They appeared like young team members to me enjoying banter. I think the arrogance people see is possibly a front not uncommon when people are different.


----------



## CalllyH (7 September 2012)

He has done himself no favours this Paralympics and lost of lot of fans I think. His comment about he didn't win because he didn't have a hard on so the horse didn't perform well was utterly disgusting. 

A poor role model in my opinion.

And before anyone pulls out the but he's disabled and rides amazingly none of the other riders have behaved like him and bad manners and rudeness are inexcusable in my view.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2012)

Most athletes show a some degree of narcissistic behaviour but he's really out there, completly up himself.


----------



## Partoow (7 September 2012)

I'm sorry but this thread is appalling . When you guys have put yourselves under the 
Pressure of being at the top of your game for such an extended period then you can comment.
 Until them when you are making judgements via a snapshot the please leave it. We have all said things we regret , they are just not plastered over the media.
I know Lee and know his humour can be 'dark' but actually he always takes time to help and encourage people from many walks of life.
Tolerance people.


----------



## longdog (8 September 2012)

Just want to say, I couldn't last a day living with Lee's disability - most, if not all athletes have to be pretty tough to get to the top. I would think that for a large part of Lee's life, he has had to struggle. He is only now, at the London Olympics, being given the limelight he so richly deserves. Arrogant? Possibly, BUT, it is very easy to come across on camera rather differently to what you truly are & I can only salute Lee for being, brave, talented, & when I have seen him on TV, very funny.
Sir Lee Pearson? - bring it on!


----------



## Garfield1537 (8 September 2012)

After watching the documentary on him I too agree he came across quite negative! And it appears that's just the diva he is! Yes personality wise a bit of a diva but you can't disagree he is a cracking rider!


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 September 2012)

Don't know the man except for in the media - so from that point of view yes he does come across as a bit full of himself.  But who knows, maybe he needs that to keep on top of his game.  Sometimes competition is about self belief and psyching out the competition.  I think his riding ability (with or without his disabilities) are something to be admired.  His media face needs a little "polish" perhaps.


----------



## Rowreach (8 September 2012)

Whatever one may think about Lee or any other para athlete (and fwiw I have a lot of time for him), what an utterly disgusting thread this is.  One of the worst I've seen on HHO.


----------



## Lolo (8 September 2012)

Rowreach- utterly agree. He's an amazing athlete, riding horses at a level I could never manage, no matter how expensive the horse or 'low level' the dressage. He has come across as being quite cocky but I found him hysterical- he seems to have a very black sense of humour which can be taken badly  And let's face it- there are very few people in the horsey world who have such an impressive list of achievements, and equally very few in the 'outside' world. I think he's quite entitled to feel a bit miffed that his 10(?) golds don't put him on a par with Chris Hoy and the likes.

On another note, there seems to be this expectation that para-competitors are humble and almost grateful to be there? We should be humbled by them, but they have no reason at all to be humble, especially with form like Lee's...

ETA: I don't think it's low level dressage on expensive horses, lol! Just re-read and had a mini heart attack that's how it came across!!


----------



## quirky (8 September 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Whatever one may think about Lee or any other para athlete (and fwiw I have a lot of time for him), what an utterly disgusting thread this is.  One of the worst I've seen on HHO.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This.
It certainly won't make nice reading for Lee, who I believe is a user on here , though I am sure he will rise above it, like the thoroughly decent person he is.


----------



## rockysmum (8 September 2012)

Dont know anything about Lee, so not commenting on that.

Just a question on knighthoods/honours etc.  Do they get them simply for winning golds or being succesful in whatever it is they do.

I thought they got them for using their success to help others, charity work etc etc.

If I am right then its not how much you win, its what you do that is positive with your success.

If not then I cant see the point of them to be honest.


----------



## charleysummer (8 September 2012)

I think he is brilliant for how he copes with his disability and can ride so well- however as much as I love to watch his dressage tests, i can't stand to hear him talk- it actually makes me cringe sometimes!


----------



## be positive (8 September 2012)

Not going to comment on Lee, I think this thread is inappropriate whatever you think of him, however rockysmum is correct regarding honours they are supposedly awarded for what the person gives outside their sporting success, any amount of gold medals will not guarantee a knighthood it is what they put back into society that gets rewarded.


----------



## rachel_s (8 September 2012)

rockysmum said:



			Dont know anything about Lee, so not commenting on that.

Just a question on knighthoods/honours etc.  Do they get them simply for winning golds or being succesful in whatever it is they do.

I thought they got them for using their success to help others, charity work etc etc.

If I am right then its not how much you win, its what you do that is positive with your success.

If not then I cant see the point of them to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

The reality is its not a hard and fast rule.  Part of the issue is Britain was really successful This year - previously people did get knighthoods/honours for the Olympic medals because we weren't that good.  Paralympics was much less visible to the public hence the discrepancy in previous years.  
This year, they've admitted there is an issue with the number of gold medal winning athletes in that theres too many to give knighthoods/ honours hence adding to the criteria.  The reality is for top elite sportspeople is they train full time.  And they they also have obligations to their funders/ sponsors.  
Hoy spent 32 hours on the track plus weights six days a week. Riders ride every day or compete. Louis Smith did a five minute piece on daybreak about gymnastics.  He visited the gym (friend works there)and was there from 6.30am to 8.30 talking to the kids and really inspired them.  But add in travel and hanging around - not exactly the greatest start to a training day and the bit shown was literally 5 mins total. 

As for Lee - I actually think that without him, paradressage wouldn't be where it is.  It's was one of the few paralympic sports to have a named personality (like,loathe) who plays the media's game. I also think he's right in that he would have got a knighthood if Paralympics had been viewed by the media in the same way (as the media influences the govt of the day)


----------



## TheoryX1 (8 September 2012)

Pretty disgusting if you wish to have my opinion.  I dont know Lee, have never met him so cannot comment about his personality.  Didnt see article in question either.  There is one thing I will say is that if you are dam good then why are you not allowed to say you are dam good.  As previously commenterd, a lot of competition is about believing in yourself, and if you look at brilliant athletes, equestrian or not, if you scratch beneath the surface you will find utter self belief.  

I have done a lot of management training, have been on management courses and curerntly use a business coach very regularly.  Believe me, a business coach or even a life coach will teach the same type of self belief tactics which a good trainer will teach an athlete.  Take it from me, it works.  For those of you on here who know me personally, I am not arrogant, but I have a very strong belief in myself and my professional abilities, and that spills over into my personal life.  Why on earth should Lee Pearson be any different to that?  It is also somewhat of a British thing to think that being self effacing is the best way to be.  If you good, or even great, shout it from the roof tops, it will inspire others.  Plus from interviews I have seen, he seems to have a rather dark and dry sense of humour, and thats not to everyones taste, but it does not mean he is a bad person either.

I say leave the guy alone, he has done well, even if you dont like him personally, you cannot take away the achievements can you?


----------



## Britestar (8 September 2012)

Having spent 3 days at the Paradressage, they can say what they want, any of them.

It was awe inspiring, and left me speechless.


----------



## SO1 (8 September 2012)

This man is very disabled and it effects both his legs and arms, give him a break life must be much tougher for him than the majority of people on here. He also has not come from a wealthy horsey background. I imagine many able bodied people on here could not ride as well as him. He has much to be proud off.

People sometimes expect disabled people to be cheery happy saints who should be pleased just to have the chance to compete. Lee does come across on tv as being very competitive but it is that competitive drive that has probably got him where he is today.

I believe Lee has inspired many riders both disabled and able bodied. He comes across as being very much his own person and perhaps has not had good advice from media trainers about the impact of his television work and how he might come across on tv where editing came take things out of context. 

As for the knighthood I don't know what other things Lee might do for the community as I don't know him personally but he may well do thinngs for charity and the community that are not in the press or that he does not openly talk about. Sadly I do think that we are still at the stage where disabled people's achievements are not treated in the same way as able bodied people and Lee saying he feels he should have a knighthood for his achievements might be a fair point when looking at what others have done to get knighthoods. 

Lee has a big personality, who remembers any para dressage riders before he came on the scene? I think he has helped raise the  profile of para dressage and the interest in the other riders who are perhaps more shy and not so comfortable with the media interest or self promoting. Sponsorship is important these riders do need to get media interest to attract sponsors.


----------



## TarrSteps (8 September 2012)

As SO1 and TheoryX1. 

He is a big personality and that is not always popular. He is also - to point obliquely at the elephant in the room - quite a specific sort of person, again one that many people find uncomfortable if not objectionable, even if they know they're not supposed to say it.  He must have a hide like a freakin' rhino!

All of which has nothing to do with his accomplishments.

Re the Honours, obviously I have an outsider's view but I would be able to take it a lot more seriously if they weren't given honours to four fired MPs - and only the male ones at that!!!

I think this has been quite a tough week for Lee and maybe he will have to rethink his image a bit. In a weird way this is probably progress, that people can discuss other aspects of people's personalities not just their disability.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (8 September 2012)

I have spoken to Lee a few times and he teaches my friend. He is confident, which I think is great as many people with disabilities are not. I like him


----------



## Rowreach (8 September 2012)

carefreegirl said:



			There was once part where he sat in his car in the corner of the school teaching. It was truly awful and if I'd been that pupil I would of felt humiliated to see that on tv.
		
Click to expand...

iirc Lee had 3 damaged vertebrae as well as everything else at this point in the proceedings   I'm sure his client didn't mind him sitting down while he taught.


----------



## mle22 (8 September 2012)

I am disgusted by these Lee bashing threads and very glad to see others feel the same way.


----------



## rhino (8 September 2012)

Rowreach said:



			iirc Lee had 3 damaged vertebrae as well as everything else at this point in the proceedings   I'm sure his client didn't mind him sitting down while he taught.
		
Click to expand...

Nooo, breaking your back in 3 places shouldn't be an excuse for sitting down! Don't be silly 

Ugly, nasty little thread, and sadly not the only one on this subject.

Well done Lee. Well done Sophie. Well done Natasha. Well done Debbie. Well done Sophie. Fantastic job!


----------



## lula (8 September 2012)

to those throwing their hands in the air with comments such as 'disgusting lee bashing' get a grip. no one has kicked his teddy, Lee isnt going to be crying into his cornflakes if he reads this thread. some people have just said they find some of his comments in the media arrogant which is reasonable enough and Im sure he'd probably admit to himself.  No one has been personal or made any disparaging or offensive remarks. 

If you're in the public eye people are going to have an opinion about you good or bad. It goes with the territory. 

also, to the earlier poster who said Andrew Nicholson wasnt critizised for throwing his toys out of his pram when his dressage test was held up for the storm at Greenwhich, he actually was roundly condemned by press and spectators alike i spoke to. Thought he behaved v badly.


----------



## PucciNPoni (8 September 2012)

lula said:



			to those throwing their hands in the air with comments such as 'disgusting lee bashing' get a grip. no one has kicked his teddy, Lee isnt going to be crying into his cornflakes if he reads this thread. some people have just said they find some of his comments in the media arrogant which is reasonable enough and Im sure he'd probably admit to himself.  No one has been personal or made any disparaging or offensive remarks. 

If you're in the public eye people are going to have an opinion about you good or bad and are perfectly in their right to discuss it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with this statement.  I don't know him personally so can't say whether I like him or dislike him.  But sheesh, if we were to say "I find Usain Bolt brilliant but arrogant with his peacocking on the track"  I don't know that anyone would say how horrible of a statement that would be?  That man has a lot of self believe too, but to me personally I prefer the more humble approach of the folk like Carl/Charlotte -and yet I'm willing to bet they have tremendous self belief too.  

Yes, Lee Pearson has brought the Para-Equestrians to the limelight time and time again, and has done an amazing job of promoting equestrianism as a whole - which I think is fabulous.  But there are facets to everyone's personalities that will not appeal to all people.


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 September 2012)

I wasn't complaining about him sitting down, it was the fact he looked bored stiff and was just passing comments such as 'good'  'well ridden' 'yep' whilst looking like he'd rather be anywhere else but there.
As I said in my previous post perhaps it was bad editing by the tv company but I don't think the programme did him any favours.
I wanted to watch it as he's always come across as very likeable BUT after watching it I came away a bit confused with the impression I got of him from this programme.


----------



## Miss L Toe (8 September 2012)

I don't love,  or like all that many people [and that is mutual ] yes,  he is product of the generation which gets given an honour with every gold medal, but I think they all need to do a little bit of "giving back to the sport".
He is what he is, a normal person, with good bits and not so good, live and let live.
He is a tad arrogant, but is still immature, that will ease as he gets a bit older.
P.S. i am a complete coward when it comes to pain and to any ill health, when anything goes wrong, I am an absolute pita! I would certainly have to find a way of coping if I were unable to do everyday things.
Re his ability to instruct "well if people are willing to pay, he is willing to accept payment.


----------



## mle22 (8 September 2012)

So Lula - you don't find the op's opening comments disparaging?


----------



## Nicnac (8 September 2012)

rhino said:



			Ugly, nasty little thread, and sadly not the only one on this subject.

Well done Lee. Well done Sophie. Well done Natasha. Well done Debbie. Well done Sophie. Fantastic job!
		
Click to expand...

Well said Rhino - not sure what the point of these people bashing threads are?  

Too many fans of the Daily Fail perhaps?


----------



## rhino (8 September 2012)

lula said:



			to those throwing their hands in the air with comments such as 'disgusting lee bashing' get a grip.
		
Click to expand...

Really? So calling what he does 'low level dressage' is not disparaging? How many national titles do you have? And calling someone 'a nasty piece of work' and 'completely up himself' is offensive in my opinion, and comments such as this have been removed from the forum in the past.

Personal attacks aren't allowed on the forum, rightly so. If this thread had been about a well known forum member it would never have been allowed to run like this (and how do you know Lee is _not_ a forum member?) Why does someone suddenly become 'fair game' just because they are in the public eye?

As I said on the Clayton Fredericks thread (which was seen and responded to by Team Fredericks), having an opinion is one thing, and perfectly normal, publishing that opinion on the internet is NOT THE SAME!

If anyone was to see Lee in the street, would they go up to him and tell him to his face he was a nasty piece of work/arrogant/completely up himself etc? I don't see how it would be any different, or any less hurtful reading about it on a public forum.


----------



## lula (8 September 2012)

mle22 said:



			So Lula - you don't find the op's opening comments disparaging?
		
Click to expand...

i dont think it crosses any line or is offensive.

my point is, everyone had their own opinion of 'famous' people as we see TV documentaries, interviews about them and how they come across.
Not everyone is going to like you but i havent seen anyone saying anything rude on this thread about Lee. Ofcourse, that is subjective but it is not defamatory and i would be very surprised if Lee himself should he read this, be upset by anything he has read here.


You may or may not agree but everyone has a right to put their opinion across on here good or bad as long as it doesn't cross the line IMO


----------



## Maesfen (8 September 2012)

Well said Lula.


----------



## LEC (8 September 2012)

I watched the documentary and thought he was really funny. Did not come across as arrogant. 
I have spent time with some superb athletes and self belief are the things that are the difference between a winner and a loser. Even in the dark days you have to believe you are capable of winning.


----------



## blond1 (8 September 2012)

Well said Lula.  

I haven't met Lee or seen his documentary but I do admire his achievements.  A friend went to watch the dressage at Greenwich last week and met him in the street in the evening.  When she recognised him he took the time to chat, autograph her Paralympic ticket and have his picture taken with her.  That shows kindness and I think Lee and every member of the equestrian Paralympic team has earned respect.


----------



## vicky86 (8 September 2012)

Dont want to get drawn into this thread but just to comment about him seeming bored when teaching - I've had a lesson with him, he was lovely, really encouraging and I had a fab lesson. He did not seem bored at all and he'd been teaching all day, id love to have another lesson with him. In my opinion the guy is an inspiration and mega talented.


----------



## minesadouble (8 September 2012)

Lee Pearson does come across as arrogant on TV - no question. I would certainly expect his fans to defend him - no question there either. However those calling this thread offensive, ugly, nasty, appalling, disgusting etc. etc. I cannot help but wonder if you would find the thread equally as offensive if Lee was able bodied? Can't help but think not!!! Inverse prejudice perhaps??


----------



## Pidgeon (8 September 2012)

I've never met him but IMO he's got a very dry sense of humour and I like him, I also would love to be able to ride to his level and that's with all my faculties working as they should.
Come on peeps cut him some slack the paralympians are still treated lower than normal athletes otherwise he'd have a knighthood by now. I bet my bottom dollar there are other top athletes out there who are arrogant. I personally don't think he comes across well due to his sense of humour. If you don't get it that's fine but don't slag him off he has achieved so much and should be an inspiration and not the brunt off all this negativity!!!!!!


----------



## rhino (8 September 2012)

minesadouble said:



			Lee Pearson does come across as arrogant on TV - no question. I would certainly expect his fans to defend him - no question there either. However those calling this thread offensive, ugly, nasty, appalling, disgusting etc. etc. I cannot help but wonder if you would find the thread equally as offensive if Lee was able bodied? Can't help but think not!!! Inverse prejudice perhaps??
		
Click to expand...

Um no, I commented very similarly on the recent Clayton Fredericks thread. I don't understand the mentality of someone who uses a public forum such as this to 'put down' someone they have generally never even met... Amusing that people are trying to defend it though, and accusing people of prejudice. Funny old world.


----------



## Flame_ (8 September 2012)

Yeah he's a cocky git. I really like him, I bet he's a fab trainer and he's obviously a fab rider. Go Lee.


----------



## PapaFrita (8 September 2012)

So he's arrogant. Meh. At least he's got a s*** load of medals to back up his opinion of himself. Low-level dressage? *snort* okayyy


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (8 September 2012)

Flame_ said:



			Yeah he's a cocky git. I really like him, I bet he's a fab trainer and he's obviously a fab rider. Go Lee.
		
Click to expand...

I've not had a lesson with him but my husband does. Lee has been an absolute godsend/inspiration for my OH who has really struggled since breaking his back- creating a weakness down one side. Lee didnt laugh at him wanting to do dressage on his much loved yak and has encouraged and helped him find the buttons to increase his prelim work by an average of 16% and i'm still giggling about his reply to my answer of how i keep the yak white with fairy...

so he sits in his car  i've had plenty of expensive lessons where a bored looking trainer sits on the fence with a coffee/fag & phone/conversation on the go.. so lets just leave it there and perhaps some of us will have to agree to disagree BUT its rather harsh to make assumptions based on leading questions and careful editing...


----------



## Gamebird (8 September 2012)

PrillyD said:



			Thank you!!  Yes saw him on a prog a few weeks back and he's a nasty piece of work!!!
		
Click to expand...

Gosh! That's a fair old thing to say. I hope that no-one ever hears me say that about anyone!


----------



## henryhorn (8 September 2012)

I'd love to know just how many of the Lee bashers have actually met the man or watched him training others. 
For starters no tv programme I have ever watched including Come D with me has portrayed just how disabled he really is. We met him when he came to the area to train local riders and I was shocked to see without the leg braces he can't stand up at all, yet he just gets on with life without moaning, he makes fun of himself instead. . Neither can he use his hands much which makes it all the more amazing he has such feel when he rides. Try you tubing his name and you will see he rides at home to a high level with changes etc, for those having a go I and many others feel he is already competing a catagory higher than he is graded at, it's to his credit he doesn't ask to be put in the worst affected class. 
His teaching was first class, and yes, he sits in the car, but what do you expect, him to balance on his crutches for an hour multiplied by six when he does a full day? Sitting down doesn't affect anyone's teaching prowess believe me, he ably demonstrated he knew how to improve every single horse and rider over two days..
Arrogant well yes he is sure of who he is, but he's also pretty humble too. Did you know for instance that when he was in Bejing he spent time showing local kids his disability aids because in China many people are hidden away if they are disabled, and he feels it's part of his job to educate others about how being disabled affects your life but that you can still succeed regardless.
We had dinner as part of a large group and it was dire, the kitchen staff had a fight and no food was served until 10pm, yet Lee was full of fun and stories, didn't complain once and couldn't have been more polite despite being the guest of honour without so much as a bread roll for over two hours..
I am incensed by some of the comments on here, how dare you belittle the achievments of someone who with tremendous bravery has opened the door to disabled equestrian competition for so many. 
I wonder if you could do as much if suddenly you found yourself unable to stand at all without crutches,  be unable to use a knife or in constant pain or facing the daily challenges such as how the hell do you climb a flight of stairs. 
I don't often come on HH forums these days, mostly I have to say because of the morons who make such comments as in this thread. Often it's the least capable who shout the loudest and to what purpose has your post been? So you don't much like the chap, well that's your opinion but why on earth don't you keep it to yourself?


----------



## philamena (8 September 2012)

henryhorn said:



			I'd love to know just how many of the Lee bashers have actually met the man or watched him training others. 
For starters no tv programme I have ever watched including Come D with me has portrayed just how disabled he really is. We met him when he came to the area to train local riders and I was shocked to see without the leg braces he can't stand up at all, yet he just gets on with life without moaning, he makes fun of himself instead. . Neither can he use his hands much which makes it all the more amazing he has such feel when he rides. Try you tubing his name and you will see he rides at home to a high level with changes etc, for those having a go I and many others feel he is already competing a catagory higher than he is graded at, it's to his credit he doesn't ask to be put in the worst affected class. 
His teaching was first class, and yes, he sits in the car, but what do you expect, him to balance on his crutches for an hour multiplied by six when he does a full day? Sitting down doesn't affect anyone's teaching prowess believe me, he ably demonstrated he knew how to improve every single horse and rider over two days..
Arrogant well yes he is sure of who he is, but he's also pretty humble too. Did you know for instance that when he was in Bejing he spent time showing local kids his disability aids because in China many people are hidden away if they are disabled, and he feels it's part of his job to educate others about how being disabled affects your life but that you can still succeed regardless.
We had dinner as part of a large group and it was dire, the kitchen staff had a fight and no food was served until 10pm, yet Lee was full of fun and stories, didn't complain once and couldn't have been more polite despite being the guest of honour without so much as a bread roll for over two hours..
I am incensed by some of the comments on here, how dare you belittle the achievments of someone who with tremendous bravery has opened the door to disabled equestrian competition for so many. 
I wonder if you could do as much if suddenly you found yourself unable to stand at all without crutches,  be unable to use a knife or in constant pain or facing the daily challenges such as how the hell do you climb a flight of stairs. 
I don't often come on HH forums these days, mostly I have to say because of the morons who make such comments as in this thread. Often it's the least capable who shout the loudest and to what purpose has your post been? So you don't much like the chap, well that's your opinion but why on earth don't you keep it to yourself?
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## mle22 (8 September 2012)

Oh thank you henryhorn!


----------



## 1t34 (8 September 2012)

philamena said:



			Well said.
		
Click to expand...

Agree totally with this and Henryhorn no more to be said, except perhaps those posters who are bashing should perhaps take a long look at themselves, examine exactly what they have achieved and see how they measure up!!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2012)

Why I should find Lee Pearson so irritating,  I can't say,  but having now read henryhorn's personal and first hand account of the man,  I feel a little ashamed in that I've formed opinions of someone who I've never met.  I wonder if I'm alone! 

A humbled Alec.


----------



## Bearskin (9 September 2012)

Perhaps all the Lee Bashers could explain to us why they think they are such better people than he is.......


----------



## madeleine1 (9 September 2012)

its not arrogance if ur awsome


----------



## rhino (9 September 2012)

madeleine1 said:



			its not arrogance if ur awsome
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cronkmooar (9 September 2012)

Bearskin said:



			Perhaps all the Lee Bashers could explain to us why they think they are such better people than he is.......
		
Click to expand...

OK - and for the record its not a case of thinking I am better than him.

I have never met him - but I do have first hand knowledge of how he treated a charity that tried to honour his horse Blue Chip Boy.

His behaviour was nothing short of despicable.


----------



## PucciNPoni (9 September 2012)

I am really pleased to read that there are many people on here who have met Lee and really like the man personally and find him a much better person than what others think.  

I don't feel like a "Lee Basher", I don't think ill of the man.  I can only say what the media has shown - and some other folk who know him through other channels don't like him too.

Okay I'm sounding like I'm on the fence here....


....but my point is this:

Were he not disabled, but simply a good rider who came across on the media as an arrogant prat, would the collective "we" feel entitled to bash him?  I'm  not saying it's right or wrong to publicly express opinions about another person's nature.  

I used Usain Bolt in a previous post as an example.  He's a brilliant runner, he may have come from humble beginnings and overcome adversity in his sport to be as brilliant as he is - but I found his manner on the TV in front of the crowds a little off-putting.  I still think he's brilliant, and still think he is amazing for what he does - but I kind of feel uncomfortable watching him strut (perhaps this has more to do with me than it does to do with him).  However, would I get the same reaction to my opinion and comments if I thought the same about someone who is disabled?

I get the opinion that disabled people generally do not wish to be discriminated against (or treated differently because of their disability).  So why, when it comes to matters of their personality should this be different?

After all the pressue of the Olympics the Paras all had some high expecations on their shoulders.   They all did remarkably well and some of the comments made on here are pretty cringe worthy...but having an opinion isn't a crime.  But I'm now coming to the conclusion having read the rest of the thread that expressing them is a crime of manners perhaps.


----------



## glamourpuss (9 September 2012)

There's a big difference from you're analogy with Usain Bolt which was that you admire him & what he has achieved but his showboating makes you feel uncomfortable to what has been written in this thread though.....
The 'handicap' comment...which the OP hasn't come back to explain to me
That he's only successful at 'low level dressage on expensive horses'
Incorrectly saying that Lee moaned about him not being on the front cover of H&H - when he actually said it was the whole team - a very different statement, I think you'll agree.
Another poster saying they were overjoyed he didn't win gold...I mean REALLY?!! How spiteful is that?
That he's a bad teacher because he sits in his car
That he's a nasty piece of work

Again & again throughout this thread there have been nasty comments made about him totally unnecessary & uncalled for IMO


----------



## ester (9 September 2012)

Jump2It said:



			anyone else getting a ...bit sick of this guy.

Yes he has been very successful at paralympics...relatively low level dressage on very expensive horses...
		
Click to expand...

I have no strong feelings either way apart from thinking that some more media training might not go amiss if all he really wants is a knighthood  

However all the comments about low-level dressage and how he has competed successfully at PSG etc I just wanted to re-quote part of the OP as I believe this was referring just to the test he has to complete at the paralympics which I believe is conducted in walk and trot and therefore comparitively low level particularly for him.


----------



## PucciNPoni (9 September 2012)

glamourpuss said:



			There's a big difference from you're analogy with Usain Bolt which was that you admire him & what he has achieved but his showboating makes you feel uncomfortable to what has been written in this thread though.....
The 'handicap' comment...which the OP hasn't come back to explain to me
That he's only successful at 'low level dressage on expensive horses'
Incorrectly saying that Lee moaned about him not being on the front cover of H&H - when he actually said it was the whole team - a very different statement, I think you'll agree.
Another poster saying they were overjoyed he didn't win gold...I mean REALLY?!! How spiteful is that?
That he's a bad teacher because he sits in his car
That he's a nasty piece of work

Again & again throughout this thread there have been nasty comments made about him totally unnecessary & uncalled for IMO
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you 100%.

I guess perhaps because I made a negative comment about his "media face" I was taking the comments about "Lee Bashing" to heart.  

Personally, I was gutted he didn't win gold, but to be honest, as I didn't get to see one stride of the para equestrian stuff, I don't know whether that was deserved or not. I wouldn't like to have seen him win if he didn't deserve it for the ride he had on the day (or any rider for that matter).


----------



## lula (9 September 2012)

henryhorn said:



			So you don't much like the chap, well that's your opinion but why on earth don't you keep it to yourself?
		
Click to expand...

because there's such a thing as free speech?

whether you agree with someone's opinion or not doesn't mean they dont have the right to give it.

that's the only thing im defending here.


----------



## henryhorn (9 September 2012)

Lula of course everyone has the right to free speech, but perhaps if they had actually met the man or watched him teach they would then be entitled to comment, not just because they have seen a few minutes of highly edited tv..."nasty piece of work" for example. 
I think what offends me most is the mindset that everyone is entitled to be absolutely vile about someone from behind the privacy of a computer screen; what unpleasant people there appear to be populating the forums these days.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (9 September 2012)

There are some debts being created here in some peoples karmic accounts!

Never judge another unless you are perfect yourself.


----------



## rhino (9 September 2012)

lula said:



			because there's such a thing as free speech?

whether you agree with someone's opinion or not doesn't mean they dont have the right to give it.

that's the only thing im defending here.
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between having the 'right' to say something, and it being appropriate to do so; it's a skill that young children can find hard to master. 

There are lots of things that are not illegal/against rules to say or do, that doesn't mean that it is necessary for me or anyone else to say or do them...

You can defend your 'right' to make nasty little comments about someone you've never met all you like, it will not change my opinion.

As someone else said, tabloid generation. How *dare* we feel we have the right to judge someone *in public* for snippets we've read or heard on daytime tv or tabloids.


----------



## charlie76 (9 September 2012)

I think the only lesson learnt here is if you are in the public eye watch what pr you have. In yourself and check the editing of all you do. As this post shows,  it doesn't take much to ruin a reputation with some choice editing.  I m sure he is a cracking bloke but the recent media gas decided rightly or wrongly in a different t light


----------



## lula (9 September 2012)

rhino said:



			There's a difference between having the 'right' to say something, and it being appropriate to do so; it's a skill that young children can find hard to master.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Rhino, but you cant censor others on your own personal standards of what is appropriate or not on a public forum. You can not agree, hell, it would be boring if we all did! but within reason, their opinions are just as valid as yours.
Ofcourse there are limits and if you breach those by defaming or libeling someone on a public forum or breach a website's t&c's then you pay the price.


Im not agreeing with the 'lee bashers' as you call them Im just saying that i think the people up in arms about a poster mistakenly stating that Lee competed at a lesser standard in competition than he actually does or others describing either their personal experiences of him or how he chooses to portray himself in the media are making a bit of a storm in a teacup and whether you or i agree with it or not, i defend their right to say it.

it is funny though, Ive seen other equestrian (and i use that term loosely here!) public figures such as Katie Price ridiculed hugely on HHO yet no one seems to have stepped in and reacted with words such as 'disgusting' as they have to the relatively minor (IMO) negativity expressed by some posters towards Lee here.

anyway, its a lovely day, ive made my point. I think i might go and sit in the garden


----------



## holzrokz (9 September 2012)

never met him so no reason for me to form any bad opinions of him. Besides, he's 10 x the rider me or the majority (if not all) of the posters on here will ever be 

But can i just say re him sitting in his car to teach:

1. he probably doesn't want to wander around on his crutches for hours at a time to teach.

2. You actually getting a better perspective (i.e. a judges perspective) when watching like that. My instructor teaches in the same way as she says if you follow the horse around the arena you only see one side of both horse and rider and can't see the full pictures on turns and circles etc, so she sits on a bench at the side of the arena to teach me and always picks up on my wonky circles


----------



## rhino (9 September 2012)

lula said:



			it is funny though, Ive seen other equestrian (and i use that term loosely here!) public figures such as Katie Price ridiculed hugely on HHO yet no one seems to have stepped in and reacted with words such as 'disgusting' as they have to the relatively minor (IMO) negativity expressed by some posters towards Lee here.
		
Click to expand...

That _is_ funny, because I have certainly seen the same reactions, whoever is being 'flamed'..


----------



## mle22 (9 September 2012)

I used the word 'disgusting' about the tone of some of the comments, and I also have posted similarly on other threads, including ones about Katie Price. I don't know either Lee or Katie personally, but just can't stand gratuitous nastiness.


----------



## teapot (9 September 2012)

rhino said:



			That _is_ funny, because I have certainly seen the same reactions, whoever is being 'flamed'..
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Can think of numerous threads where riders have been flamed in worse ways and no-one's been 'disgusted' by those. 

I've never met LP but my opinion of him is fueled by what I've heard through RDA circles, little of which is positive. I'm in the disliking of arrogant sportsman school of thought, disabled or able-bodied. However good someone's results are, a bit of modesty goes a long way in media circles


----------



## rhino (9 September 2012)

teapot said:



			Me too. Can think of numerous threads where riders have been flamed in worse ways and no-one's been 'disgusted' by those.
		
Click to expand...

Are we agreeing or disagreeing   I'm guessing my post wasn't very clear.

I was saying that on other threads people are disgusted by 'nasty' posts - in fact I've had a look through some of the KP threads and there is quite a backlash against the OPs. The Clayton thread last week also had a similar response.


----------



## teapot (9 September 2012)

rhino said:



			That _is_ funny, because I have certainly seen the same reactions, whoever is being 'flamed'..
		
Click to expand...




rhino said:



			Are we agreeing or disagreeing   I'm guessing my post wasn't very clear.

I was saying that on other threads people are disgusted by 'nasty' posts - in fact I've had a look through some of the KP threads and there is quite a backlash against the OPs. The Clayton thread last week also had a similar response.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I meant that people seem far more 'disgusted' about the LP threads, than they've ever done about Katie Price or Ollie Townend (another who comes up a lot) from what I've read... They may have said it's not ok to offer negative opinions about x, but I don't think I've seen such backlash where the word 'disgusted' and 'appalling' have come up as much as they have done on the LP threads. Which to me smacks a little of PC hypocrisy.


----------



## rhino (9 September 2012)

teapot said:



			Oh, I meant that people seem far more 'disgusted' about the LP threads, than they've ever done about Katie Price or Ollie Townend (another who comes up a lot) from what I've read... They may have said it's not ok to offer negative opinions about x, but I don't think I've seen such backlash where the word 'disgusted' and 'appalling' have come up as much as they have done on the LP threads. Which to me smacks a little of PC hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

So we're disagreeing, sort of  

I don't think it is anything to do with _who_ Lee is, but more the timing. It does seem to be a British thing to do, to support the underdog but to want to criticise anyone at the top. I think that 'Olympic fever' may be causing some of the responses  Had the thread been started a year or so ago, then perhaps it would have run differently?

ETA An afterthought; most of the other 'celeb bashing' threads have happened as a result of something - one of OT's horse falls for example, where the OP is criticising a decision, rather than the 'person' and who they are. Usually develop beyond that, granted!


----------



## Lolo (9 September 2012)

teapot said:



			Oh, I meant that people seem far more 'disgusted' about the LP threads, than they've ever done about Katie Price or Ollie Townend (another who comes up a lot) from what I've read... They may have said it's not ok to offer negative opinions about x, but I don't think I've seen such backlash where the word 'disgusted' and 'appalling' have come up as much as they have done on the LP threads. Which to me smacks a little of PC hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

Or it could be that, unlike either of those people, he's won our country numerous medals and helped put his sport on the map in terms of media representation (still too little, but so much more than it was!). So right now people could be feeling a little bit patriotic or whatever.

Dunno. Either way, a grim thread with some very eloquent posts. Think it needs to be left so it can sink into harmless oblivion though


----------



## teapot (9 September 2012)

rhino said:



			So we're disagreeing, sort of  

I don't think it is anything to do with _who_ Lee is, but more the timing. It does seem to be a British thing to do, to support the underdog but to want to criticise anyone at the top. I think that 'Olympic fever' may be causing some of the responses  Had the thread been started a year or so ago, then perhaps it would have run differently?
		
Click to expand...

It's HHO so why we're surprised is beyond me


----------



## Marydoll (9 September 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Whatever one may think about Lee or any other para athlete (and fwiw I have a lot of time for him), what an utterly disgusting thread this is.  One of the worst I've seen on HHO.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ agree with rowreach
"Low level dressage " really ....... You shouldve gone to spec savers


----------



## ester (9 September 2012)

but 1b at the paralympics is low level with regards to requirements is it not? which is what the OP was getting at.


----------



## NinjaPony (9 September 2012)

It's not low level when you are severely disabled.... Low level for us maybe!


----------



## ester (9 September 2012)

low level for lee too.. in comparison to the level he competes at nationally.


----------



## Silent Knight (9 September 2012)

This is a very ugly thread.
It says more about the people posting on it than it does about lee.

He has overcome severe disability to get where he is and he is an inspiration to many people with disabilities. As for the poster who has implied that his reputation within the RDA is poor, well that maybe the case within your group, however everyone I know, and many know him personaly are inspired.

Well done to him.


----------



## henryhorn (9 September 2012)

I suggest anyone who is interested in his riding abilities looks up his video on you tube of  Blue Circle Boy training for Grand prix with Ferdi Eilberg.  That does look quite a handful of a horse to me and certainly not one you would expect your average rider to cope with.


----------



## ester (9 September 2012)

I don't think anyone has questioned his riding abilities have they?


----------



## Rowreach (9 September 2012)

Jump2It said:



			Yes he has been very successful at paralympics...relatively low level dressage on very expensive horses...he has done well considering his 'handicap' ..
		
Click to expand...

There is so much wrong with this OP (and incidentally where is the OP now?) that I don't think it even needs elaboration.

It's a bit like saying that Stevie Wonder plays the piano okay really, considering he's 'blind', but then it's an expensive piano and a simple tune ....


----------



## henryhorn (9 September 2012)

Didn't the Op say he rode at a low level?


----------



## teapot (9 September 2012)

Murphysgirl said:



			This is a very ugly thread.
It says more about the people posting on it than it does about lee.

He has overcome severe disability to get where he is and he is an inspiration to many people with disabilities. As for the poster who has implied that his reputation within the RDA is poor, well that maybe the case within your group, however everyone I know, and many know him personaly are inspired.

Well done to him.
		
Click to expand...

That was me and it's come from a number of groups  But again that's just my experience. I've not said anything against his ability to ride well.


----------



## ester (9 September 2012)

no.. the op stated that the test he had to ride at the paralympics.. and therefore gain a medal from is a relatively low level. Which, comparative  to what he does at a national level it is. 


Iirc the OP might well have  lit the touch paper and left on threads before


----------



## soulfull (9 September 2012)

While I respect how he has
Overcome his disabilities to ride like he does. I personally have no time for him. I too do not hear good things from RDA
I also once wrote and emailed him for advice re my own disabilities and didn't even get a standard reply. Very disappointing !


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (9 September 2012)

Lee's isn't moaning that he hasn't had a Knighthood - he's putting across a valid point that having won nine (at the time of our conversation) Paralympic Gold medals (and therefore every Paralympic competition he has entered), and any other Olympian with such a record would have been Knighted.  He's looking for equality between able and disabled people, equal recognition.

As someone else has said, he wan't moaning that he wasn't on the front page of H&H, but bringing it to people's attention that whilst every able bodied medal winning rider had been on the front cover, the Para team wasn't going to be.

And as to the person who mentioned about the other rider (sorry, can't remember his name and can't leave this thread to read back) saying that he could park closer, had sticks, dribbled etc, if that had been Lee who'd said it, you wouldn't have been so pro it I believe.  So you liked the younger lad more than Lee, that's fine, but the rules apply just the same to both - those comments are either okay and acceptable, or not.

It comes down to personalities, there are plenty of people I don't like, and who I'm sure don't like me, and if we know each other and have based our opinions on what we've seen and heard then that's fine, but strongly held opinions on people that aren't known personally to the poster are I think ill founded at best, and at worst, pretty shameful.


----------



## PucciNPoni (9 September 2012)

charlie76 said:



			I think the only lesson learnt here is if you are in the public eye watch what pr you have. In yourself and check the editing of all you do. As this post shows,  it doesn't take much to ruin a reputation with some choice editing.  I m sure he is a cracking bloke but the recent media gas decided rightly or wrongly in a different t light
		
Click to expand...

Yes!

You could be Mother Theresa but with the correct editing skills you could come off as Myra Hindley.


----------



## alwaysbroke (9 September 2012)

As a mother of a disabled son who rides some of these comments have brought tears to my eyes, I hope I never have to read things like this written about him.
Son has watched the para dressage, he now would love to have a lesson with Lee, I hope I will be able to arrange it asap.


----------



## SusieT (9 September 2012)

Why are top riders allowed to be discussed for how they come across (e.g behaviour in the ring/on the tv) only if they are able bodied? Isn't the whole point taht para atheletes don't want to be treated like anyone else, not given special treatment or treated as stupid people because they are disabled..


----------



## CalllyH (9 September 2012)

SusieT said:



			Why are top riders allowed to be discussed for how they come across (e.g behaviour in the ring/on the tv) only if they are able bodied? Isn't the whole point taht para atheletes don't want to be treated like anyone else, not given special treatment or treated as stupid people because they are disabled..
		
Click to expand...

Ahh but Susie dont you know your only allowed to say nice things about people on here, no other opinions allowed even if it is justified.


----------



## minesadouble (9 September 2012)

SusieT said:



			Why are top riders allowed to be discussed for how they come across (e.g behaviour in the ring/on the tv) only if they are able bodied? Isn't the whole point taht para atheletes don't want to be treated like anyone else, not given special treatment or treated as stupid people because they are disabled..
		
Click to expand...

My point exactly - defend him from the accusation of being arrogant if you know better. Please don't defend him on the grounds he is disabled, it's simply condescending!


----------



## Flame_ (9 September 2012)

SusieT said:



			Why are top riders allowed to be discussed for how they come across (e.g behaviour in the ring/on the tv) only if they are able bodied? Isn't the whole point taht para atheletes don't want to be treated like anyone else, not given special treatment or treated as stupid people because they are disabled..
		
Click to expand...

TBF, there is a weird thing on this forum that has a problem with criticism of any well known riders, not just this one because he's disabled. 

I don't get it at all though and its not a rule I join in with sticking to.


----------



## lula (9 September 2012)

alwaysbroke said:



			As a mother of a disabled son who rides some of these comments have brought tears to my eyes, I hope I never have to read things like this written about him.
		
Click to expand...

out of interest, why do you draw comparison between Lee Pearson and your son if the only thing they share with relevance to this thread is that they are disabled? why do you think anyone write such comments about your son?
if you are implying that LP is being attacked _because_ he is disabled can you point me at examples please?

otherwise im not getting your point.


----------



## TarrSteps (9 September 2012)

I think it's interesting that the people on this thread who have met him personally seem to speak highly of him, wheras the people who actively dislike him are going on one rather sensationalist tv program and second hand reports with no context. 

Re his not writing a letter back, hard to judge as we don't know his standard behaviour in this situation. I suspect if you wrote a letter to Jessica Ennis right now you might wait in vain for a reply.

Re the reactions, when people have bashed various famous people on here before others have come to their defence. What I, personally, am amused by are situations where I know people  have had unpleasant experiences with 'forum favourites' and just keep it to themselves as they know if they did recount their stories it would likely end in bloodshed. 

Of course people are entitled to their opinions. (Although we are not always entitled to publish them, which is what posting on the internet counts as.) But other people are also entitled to ask WHY people feel that way.


----------



## lula (9 September 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Of course people are entitled to their opinions. (Although we are not always entitled to publish them, which is what posting on the internet counts as.) But other people are also entitled to ask WHY people feel that way.
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely Tarrsteps. 
people's opinions, then listening and perhaps questioning differing views is what results in good debate.


----------



## Tiffany (9 September 2012)

He's straight talking and doesn't hold back although that doesn't make him arrogant does it?

Quite often some of the things he says are tongue in cheek and other people take him much more seriously than he takes himself. Having said that, he's very serious about dressage, he broke his back last year and still rode at the Para Olympics this year - that takes guts and dertermination.

He doesn't compete at low level, he competes at the level for his level of disability and I think someone has already said he's also competed and won in able bodied classes.


----------



## Cedars (10 September 2012)

Really couldnt give two hoots whether the bloke's disabled or not, that's irrelevant when you are talking about someone's personality. I don't know him, but I agree that he's come across really poorly these games, and his media team need to step up a bit! 

He also annoyed me about the medals/knighthood fiasco - I really don't believe anyone has been unfair or unequal to him - you get a knighthood because of the greater good you do around your achievements, it's not a requirement once you win a number of medals. And from the way Lee has been portrayed in the media (rightly or wrongly...) I'm gonna make a guess that he's not widely liked anyway and he needs to 'give back' a bit more before he gets an honour.


----------



## cobden99 (10 September 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			I think it's interesting that the people on this thread who have met him personally seem to speak highly of him, wheras the people who actively dislike him are going on one rather sensationalist tv program and second hand reports with no context. 

 .
		
Click to expand...

I haven't read the whole thread but to answer the above - I didn't see the TV program but I did see two interviews where I was genuinely taken aback at the remarks he made. so in this scenario my opinion is based on impressions 'from the horses mouth', so to speak. He did not come across well at all (regardless of his sense of humour do I really want to hear about him having a a hard-on ?) . He may be nice, he may be not but I agree with whoever said he needs to re-think his PR !


----------



## henryhorn (10 September 2012)

I agree with Tiffany, there are definitely times he should think before he opens his mouth as it gives a poor impression especially his latest interview. 
I think it's sad that stupid remarks can overshadow his undoubted contribution to making para dressage such a huge thing.Tiffany is right, he is mostly making fun of himself but sometimes he goes too far, not everyone gets his humour.
He is however despite the OP comment about "low level" dressage a very talented rider and trainer, as videos show, had he been able bodied he may well have been in the normal team. 
I hope he does a lot more of the work publicising para riding because when you listen to him, he is passionate about the subject and is a good ambassador when he's being serious. If nothing else this thread should have shown people he's more than someone who enjoys media interest...


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Whatever one may think about Lee or any other para athlete (and fwiw I have a lot of time for him), what an utterly disgusting thread this is.  One of the worst I've seen on HHO.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this.
I was at the dressage last Sunday. Lee wasnt riding, but was in the audience - in front of me, cheering on his team mates - thoroughly nice bloke.
How many of you have won gold medals at the Olympics or Para Olympics eh?


----------



## ribbons (10 September 2012)

There have been a lot of threads recently discussing the personalities, morals and attitudes of quite a few of the top 
riders. What I find strange is that in the main it is agreed that they are excellent horsemen/ women, which I would have thought is about the only part of their life we should have an opinion on. Yet it is their private lives and character everyone seems to focus on. 
What I find really unfair and repugnant is the people posting rarely have a clue what that rider is really like. Whether they are critising or defending they have nothing real to base those opinions on. Meeting them a few times or having the odd lesson with them does not give an accurate insight into the person, and most posters haven't even done that. They sit at home bashing or praising people they don't know. 
Personally I find Mary king the most amazing horse woman, and she may or may not be a wonderful kind generous person in real life, equally she may be horrid, I don't know, I have met her a few times but I certainly don't know her. But I do find her gushing girly excitability very irritating, my friend finds it endearing and wonderful. It 
doesn't give either of us the information or the right to pass judgement on her as a person, because we don't have a clue what she is really like from the person we see in public.


----------



## squiz22 (10 September 2012)

CalllyH said:



			He has done himself no favours this Paralympics and lost of lot of fans I think. His comment about he didn't win because he didn't have a hard on so the horse didn't perform well was utterly disgusting. 

A poor role model in my opinion.

And before anyone pulls out the but he's disabled and rides amazingly none of the other riders have behaved like him and bad manners and rudeness are inexcusable in my view.
		
Click to expand...

I don't feel I can comment about him because I don't know much about him but having ready this thread as far as the above post I can only assume the guy is a pillock.. who says that?


----------



## Cedars (10 September 2012)

Can someone post a link to the comment about the hard on?


----------



## squiz22 (10 September 2012)

Cedars said:



			Can someone post a link to the comment about the hard on?
		
Click to expand...

Look at my above comment where its quoted.


----------



## mle22 (10 September 2012)

Except that wasn't what he actually said


----------



## luckyoldme (10 September 2012)

We all make assumptions about people based on what we see an hear when we meet them.
When i watch the interviews with Lee i think "what a nob".
This is based entirely on the things he says in his interviews.
Surely anyone can see that an interview with the media is going to throw a spotlight on their personality.
I would have the same opinion of this bloke if he was disabled, sky blue pink with yellow dots or worked part time  as a chippendale.
If he is happy for people to think he s a nob then thats fine.... but if not maybe he should get some pr advice.


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

squiz22 said:



			Look at my above comment where its quoted.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, couldnt find your "quote".
Where exactly did you see this "quote"?


----------



## noodle_ (10 September 2012)

luckyoldme said:



			We all make assumptions about people based on what we see an hear when we meet them.
When i watch the interviews with Lee i think "what a nob".
This is based entirely on the things he says in his interviews.
Surely anyone can see that an interview with the media is going to throw a spotlight on their personality.
I would have the same opinion of this bloke if he was disabled, sky blue pink with yellow dots or worked part time  as a chippendale.
If he is happy for people to think he s a nob then thats fine.... but if not maybe he should get some pr advice.
		
Click to expand...

agreed. well said.


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

mle22 said:



			Except that wasn't what he actually said
		
Click to expand...

Please tell us what he actually said..


----------



## Cedars (10 September 2012)

No, you quoted CalllyH, I want to know what Lee actually said!


----------



## mle22 (10 September 2012)

He said that when the horse is going well it gives him a hard on - ill judged remark, but I think he was trying to indicate what a great feeling it is when things are going right in a dressage test. (you've no idea how difficult it was to avoid double entendres in this reply!}


----------



## rhino (10 September 2012)

'Send 3 and 4 pence, we're going to a dance'

This thread is really getting comical now


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (10 September 2012)

rhino said:



			'Send 3 and 4 pence, we're going to a dance'

This thread is really getting comical now 

Click to expand...

I am watching in amusement


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2012)

mle22 said:



			He said that when the horse is going well it gives him a hard on - ill judged remark, but I think he was trying to indicate what a great feeling it is when things are going right in a dressage test. (you've no idea how difficult it was to avoid double entendres in this reply!}
		
Click to expand...

If your going to say something like that disabled or not on nBational TV, your asking for trouble IMHO

But it was funny tho especially on Last Leg


----------



## mle22 (10 September 2012)

I agree Rhino, but I was asked! And for the sake of the truth lol


----------



## TarrSteps (10 September 2012)

He's not the first rider I've heard say that but time and place. . . 

The guys on The Last Leg loved it.  It may have put some horse people off but I bet more people know his name now than did last week.


----------



## rhino (10 September 2012)

mle22 said:



			I agree Rhino, but I was asked! And for the sake of the truth lol
		
Click to expand...

It's reminding me of Ian Stark's comment after Barcelona Olympics 1992, when asked to describe how it felt he responded along the lines of "There's no better feeling in the world. except maybe sex"   Funnily enough people seemed to have a sense of humour in 1992 though


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

rhino said:



			its reminding me of Ian Stark's comment after Barcelona Olympics 1992, when asked to describe how it felt he responded along the lines of "There's no better feeling in the world. except maybe sex"   Funnily enough people seemed to have a sense of humour in 1992 though  

Click to expand...

Totally agree Rhino........
However, its seems to me, some people are horrified that disabled people actually have a sex life!!!!


----------



## TarrSteps (10 September 2012)

Let alone an 'alternative' one! Wouldn't that be a cross to bear?


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Let alone an 'alternative' one! Wouldn't that be a cross to bear?
		
Click to expand...


)))


----------



## M_G (10 September 2012)

I have seen lee compete a couple of times against & beating able bodied riders. I didn't bother him when he was between rides but he was smiley and did say hello to anyone who caught his eye that to me speaks volumes


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 September 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			Totally agree Rhino........
However, its seems to me, some people are horrified that disabled people actually have a sex life!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell ever said or implied that?  I know I didn't read every last word of this thread, but I'm fairly certain I didn't see anything on here to do with that?


I think there seems to be some sort of misconceived idea that because there are some folk on here who don't like the person they THINK Lee is (as portrayed by the media or their own dealings with him) that they are disliking him because he is disabled.  That's what it sounds like.  The fact that people have formed an opinion of his personality (rightly or wrongly) says more that they aren't "liking" him out of some sort of misplaced pity or feel as if they should simply because of the disability.

Sex life (or alternative one - whichever way he swings his bat is no business of mine) or color or physicality does not make me like or dislike someone.  What a person says or does makes all the difference.


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 September 2012)

M_G said:



			I have seen lee compete a couple of times against & beating able bodied riders. I didn't bother him when he was between rides but he was smiley and did say hello to anyone who caught his eye that to me speaks volumes
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I am sure I would feel the same way if I had seen that too.  

I like any person, celebrity or not, who is like that and like that deep down.


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (10 September 2012)

Some HHO members... arrogant much... 

Low level dressage? Lmfao.


----------



## mrussell (10 September 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			Totally agree Rhino........
However, its seems to me, some people are horrified that disabled people actually have a sex life!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was the terms he used that were abit off key...  dont mind anyone thinking something is better than sex... but telling everyone you had a hard on is a bit TMI.  Cant see Victoria Pendleton or Sarah Storey telling the world that their flaps were on fire...but if either of them did, I would be just as ewwwww'd out about it !!

Right, off to have a cuppa tea and get some ice on my nipples...


----------



## Dirtymare (10 September 2012)

mrussell said:



			I think it was the terms he used that were abit off key...  dont mind anyone thinking something is better than sex... but telling everyone you had a hard on is a bit TMI.  Cant see Victoria Pendleton or Sarah Storey telling the world that their flaps were on fire...but if either of them did, I would be just as ewwwww'd out about it !!

Right, off to have a cuppa tea and get some ice on my nipples...
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you were being ironic there mrussell ;-0


----------



## I.Camilla (10 September 2012)

More fool the narrow minded! It doesn't hurt to think outside the box sometimes. It's obvious he has a heart of gold and great talent; sorry to hear so many people can't see past the end of their nose when it comes to a bit of humour.


----------



## ihatework (10 September 2012)

mrussell said:



			I think it was the terms he used that were abit off key...  dont mind anyone thinking something is better than sex... but telling everyone you had a hard on is a bit TMI.  Cant see Victoria Pendleton or Sarah Storey telling the world that their flaps were on fire...but if either of them did, I would be just as ewwwww'd out about it !!

Right, off to have a cuppa tea and get some ice on my nipples...
		
Click to expand...

Splutter ...

I reckon Lee would find that comment pretty amusing too!

Flaps on fire, snigger


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2012)

mrussell said:



			I think it was the terms he used that were abit off key...  dont mind anyone thinking something is better than sex... but telling everyone you had a hard on is a bit TMI.  Cant see Victoria Pendleton or Sarah Storey telling the world that their flaps were on fire...but if either of them did, I would be just as ewwwww'd out about it !!

Right, off to have a cuppa tea and get some ice on my nipples...
		
Click to expand...

PMSL


----------



## nikCscott (10 September 2012)

His success record in both para dressage and able bodied speaks for its self! And i agree he deserves the 'Sir',  for both his success and for the awareness he has brought to para dressage.

But after watching the documentary I was routing for Ricky as he just came across the nicer chap.

And then come dine with me finished me off- I admire him but won't be rushing to spend any time with him. I'm sure he couldn't give 2 hoots about me either


----------



## Capriole (10 September 2012)

ihatework said:



			Flaps on fire, snigger 

Click to expand...

Anyone else finding themselves singing OHHHHHHHHHh my flaaaps are on fiiiire, in the style of the Kings of Leon?

No?  Ok


----------



## Rowreach (10 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Anyone else finding themselves singing OHHHHHHHHHh my flaaaps are on fiiiire, in the style of the Kings of Leon?

No?  Ok 

Click to expand...

Oh, a great bit of freestyle music !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikCscott (10 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Anyone else finding themselves singing OHHHHHHHHHh my flaaaps are on fiiiire, in the style of the Kings of Leon?

No?  Ok 

Click to expand...

I didn't but I am now!


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Anyone else finding themselves singing OHHHHHHHHHh my flaaaps are on fiiiire, in the style of the Kings of Leon?

No?  Ok 

Click to expand...

Now I am LOL


----------



## Alec Swan (10 September 2012)

Dirtymare said:



			........
However, its seems to me, some people are horrified that disabled people actually have a sex life!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Horrified?  Uphauled would be closer! 

Alec.

ps.  No one is allowed to hit me!


----------



## MadBlackLab (10 September 2012)

Sex life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats one of those


----------



## mrussell (10 September 2012)

HandleyCross said:



			Sex life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whats one of those

Click to expand...

*MRussell puts ice cubes back in ice tray*  Ive no idea... I thought it was a song by Blur ?


----------



## TarrSteps (10 September 2012)

Oh god, they're playing that K of L song on the radio. . . 

At least if Lee sees this thread I suspect he'll get a giggle out of the turn it's taken.


----------



## CalllyH (10 September 2012)

TarrSteps said:



			Oh god, they're playing that K of L song on the radio. . . 

At least if Lee sees this thread I suspect he'll get a giggle out of the turn it's taken.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe even a hard on!!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (10 September 2012)

Still laughing at 'flaps on fire'...


----------



## cronkmooar (10 September 2012)

mrussell said:



			I think it was the terms he used that were abit off key...  dont mind anyone thinking something is better than sex... but telling everyone you had a hard on is a bit TMI.  Cant see Victoria Pendleton or Sarah Storey telling the world that their flaps were on fire...but if either of them did, I would be just as ewwwww'd out about it !!

Right, off to have a cuppa tea and get some ice on my nipples...
		
Click to expand...

I am crying with laughter

But totally agree


----------



## cronkmooar (10 September 2012)

Capriole said:



			Anyone else finding themselves singing OHHHHHHHHHh my flaaaps are on fiiiire, in the style of the Kings of Leon?

No?  Ok 

Click to expand...

I wasn't but now I cant get it out of my head 

Tears are streaming down my face - Mr Russell for post of the century


----------



## mrussell (10 September 2012)

cronkmooar said:



			I wasn't but now I cant get it out of my head 

Tears are streaming down my face - Mr Russell for post of the century

Click to expand...

Why thankyou  I wonder if I could get sponsorship from Canasten ?


----------



## chestercharlie (10 September 2012)

I have read most of the comments on this thread.....I find them amusing as Lee probably does!

I have had a few lessons with Lee and can assure you he has a VERY dry sense of humour.  Most things he says are very tongue in cheek, usually said in jest with a dead set straight face.....if you can't see that then the joke is on those who feel he is dead serious!

He doesn't actually take himself that seriously for the record, but is very very dedicated, doesn't have it "all on a plate" and has worked damn hard to get where he is.

I have never left a lesson without having had my money's worth and having met him, he really isn't "up himself"....!!


----------



## chestercharlie (10 September 2012)

and...as for the "sits in his car"...the guy can hardly bloody stand up! good grief!!!  I for one was glad he was in his motor when my nutty boy got me off and went careering round the arena bucking and farting...has it occured to the person who slated him for that, that he can't actually move as quick as he may need to in the event of sillybred coming towards him at full pelt??


----------



## WoopsiiD (10 September 2012)

What a spiteful thread.....jealous much?

I have never met him but think he is ace, my daughter (9) LOVES him. She even did her Olympics project about him. She was the only student to choose a para. She built an arena and wrote a project. 
We put pics on FB and guess who like it? The man himself.
Can you imagine how happy this made a 9yr old???

I think a lot of us see the disability but forget that some of these atheletes are in constant pain. Just getting up in the morning can be a struggle. Ok may come across as arrogant but when every day from the day you are born is a fight then a little bit of arrogance is fine in my book-its made him the person he is. 

Storming out now as this thread has made me angry.


----------



## cronkmooar (10 September 2012)

mrussell said:



			Why thankyou  I wonder if I could get sponsorship from Canasten ?
		
Click to expand...

Canasten Oral - defo


----------



## Marydoll (10 September 2012)

Dubs said:



			Some HHO members... arrogant much... 

Low level dressage? Lmfao. 

Click to expand...


----------



## CalllyH (10 September 2012)

chestercharlie said:



			and...as for the "sits in his car"...the guy can hardly bloody stand up! good grief!!!  I for one was glad he was in his motor when my nutty boy got me off and went careering round the arena bucking and farting...has it occured to the person who slated him for that, that he can't actually move as quick as he may need to in the event of sillybred coming towards him at full pelt??
		
Click to expand...

Then have a purpose built viewing area and use a headphone set like alot of trainers do.


----------



## glamourpuss (11 September 2012)

Yes CallyH he should spend a fortune on a purpose built viewing area & headphones, of course he should..... Oh no wait he doesn't need to! Why? Because he can sit in his car, something both him & his pupils seem to find works for them.
It also means that sitting in his car he can go to other yards & teach....I know it's genius....mind you what he should be doing *obviously* is build a purpose built viewing area at every venue he teaches in


----------



## Amaranta (11 September 2012)

Sarah Sum1 said:



			There are some debts being created here in some peoples karmic accounts!

Never judge another unless you are perfect yourself.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but this is HHO = par for the course

OP if you are going to make a statement then make sure it is correct, Lee Pearson has competed against able bodied riders and WON at National level - what level dressage do you ride at?

Yes the guy is a little cocky, I would love to see some of the people knocking him overcome the obstacles he has had to to get where he is, I suspect they would be a little cocky too.

Lee Pearson put para dressage on the map IMHO.


----------



## Amaranta (11 September 2012)

Rowreach said:



			There is so much wrong with this OP (and incidentally where is the OP now?) that I don't think it even needs elaboration.

It's a bit like saying that Stevie Wonder plays the piano okay really, considering he's 'blind', but then it's an expensive piano and a simple tune ....
		
Click to expand...

OP is probably off practising for her Intro A test


----------



## Hunters (11 September 2012)

Lee Pearson put equestrian para Olympics on the map regardless of any personality issues.

Anyone that has the grit & determination that he has just to get up in the morning has my respect.

I think it's shocking that someone with his disability and medal holding record should be openly criticised.

It just proves how the British will always find a way to knock someone's success - shameful.


----------



## Farma (16 September 2012)

Hunters said:



			Lee Pearson put equestrian para Olympics on the map regardless of any personality issues.

Anyone that has the grit & determination that he has just to get up in the morning has my respect.

I think it's shocking that someone with his disability and medal holding record should be openly criticised.

It just proves how the British will always find a way to knock someone's success - shameful.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with this. 
From an outsiders point of view though my sister who is totally non horsey asked me yesterday if I had heard of lee, I said yes and have seen him at some demos where i thought he did a great job, she asked because she had watched a documentary he was in which i havent seen and she couldn't believe how badly he came across, her words where "what a *****". 
So regardless of how amazing he is and what he had overcome it does seem that he doesn't come across well at all to others at all. Her comments did make me think of this thread and I thought it was interesting that she had such a strong view of him despite knowing very little about him at all. He must be doing something to rub people up the wrong way?


----------



## Mike007 (16 September 2012)

I  am an unashamed fan of Lea Pearson. I can well believe that he ruffles a few feathers amongst certain sections of the horse world. In many ways he reminds me of a certain Yorkshireman called Harvey Smith.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (16 September 2012)

Amaranta said:



			Yes but this is HHO = par for the course
		
Click to expand...

Karma doesn't exclude HHOers


----------



## Tapir (17 September 2012)

I met Lee Pearson many years ago at BETA and he was a complete a*** to me for no reason at all

Yes he's disabled, yes he's had lots of success but that doesn't necessarily make him a nice person


----------

